# [ Riga :: Latvia ]



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Sergey A


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos from Riga :cheers:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^Yes, it is always nice too see this Looker..kay:kay:


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Some sunset pics from Delfi.lv of Rīga :cheers:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

photos by A.Vitvitskiy





















Photos by Astek




















photos by Laima 






































http://renatar.livejournal.com/453101.html


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

The last night's opening ceremony of the 268 million euro Latvian National library a.k.a. the _Palace of light_




























photos from delfi.lv


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Riga, Latvia by Philip Solovjov, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vanšu tilts un Swedbanka ēka by jsenniko, on Flickr

Zem Vanšu tilta by jsenniko, on Flickr

Skats uz Rīgu pār aizsalušo Daugavu, dzelzceļa tilts by jsenniko, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Bannerlicious.....sweet too!!..:bow:kay::master:kay:


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Is there already an ice on Dźwina river?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

@Rombi - those were taken last winter. You can tell by the Z-Towers construction progress.


*Staro Rīga*
Some nice pictures taken a couple of days ago of the Shine Riga light festival 








Flickr, by Lattelecom
The Cabinet of ministers









Flickr, by Lattelecom
The Cabinet of ministers









Flickr, by Andrey









Tvnet, by Edgars Kalmēns
The opera









Source, author for this and following pictures: Rīga 2014, Mārtiņš Otto




































By Leta


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.photoriga.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.photoriga.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.photoriga.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.photoriga.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristapskitners/4805943279/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.photoriga.com/search/label/Alberta street


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.photoriga.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.photoriga.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.photoriga.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Old Riga by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Old Riga by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Cat in Old Riga by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Love in Riga by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Old Riga by fede_gen88, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Riga by night by fede_gen88, on Flickrїї


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Christmas Tree at shopping centre Origo in central Riga by 
Vadiroma, on Flickr


Evening in Riga by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Riga, Latvia by A. Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


 Latvia by A. Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Christmas market in Riga, Latvia by Lenushkab, on Flickr


Christmas market in Riga by Lenushkab, on Flickr



Laima watches in Riga before Christmas by Lenushkab, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Christmas in Riga by fede_gen88, on Flickr



























http://tushinetc.livejournal.com/

















http://glukogenerator.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://photoriga.com https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/330133118/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/margofoxx/8300724122/ https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12778905644/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://riga2014.org/eng/gallery/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://riga2014.org/eng/gallery/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://riga2014.org/eng/gallery/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/janitors/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.baltdomus.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://riga2014.org/eng/gallery/foto/1612-festival-re-re-riga-in-streets-and-parks-of-riga


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.photoriga.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fainting_spell/5905624532/









http://sergio-tyurin.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8661713[email protected]/ https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9645349086/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Riga Town Hall Square and St. Peter's Church by Dmitry Rukhlenko Travel Photography, on Flickr

View of Riga, Latvia by Dmitry Rukhlenko Travel Photography, on Flickr

View of Riga over Daugava river: Riga Castle, St. James's Cathedral, Riga Cathedral, St. Peter's Church by Dmitry Rukhlenko Travel Photography, on Flickr

Aerial view of Riga center from St. Peter's Church, Riga, Latvia by Dmitry Rukhlenko Travel Photography, on Flickr

riga, centro storico by Peppe De Cristofaro, on Flickr

riga, centro storico by Peppe De Cristofaro, on Flickr

riga, house of blackheads by Peppe De Cristofaro, on Flickr

Winter dusk - Riga by fede_gen88, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovely Riga......is sweet eye candy!!..:heart::heart:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

by artispu


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

2013-08-29_14 by mark-jandejong, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

[URL='https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/"]photos by Sandor[/URL]


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

[URL='https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/"]photos by Sandor[/URL]


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

[URL='https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/"]photos by Sandor[/URL]


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

[URL='https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/"]photos by Sandor[/URL]


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

What a cozy Baltic city!


----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)




----------

